# Lube



## default (May 28, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions on lubricant for the o ring in a canister? Would any do?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Silicone lubricant is the best.

Some people say you can use vaseline, others say you can't. Some people report that Eheim says using vaseline is OK, while others say the contrary. 

Nobody says silicone lubricant is bad, so that's what I use, and don't worry about the rest


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I just ordered some from a BRS group buy. Tube cost under 10 bucks. The single use packet was a couple bucks. Your more than welcome to a dab ofit when it gets here  

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

guessing this stuff won't do....








http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...81504P/MotoMaster+Silicone+Lube.jsp?locale=en

lol


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Do not use anything that is petrolium based, ie: vaseline. If you warm the o-ring with warm water this should work.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Go to Canadian tire and grab a tube of dielectric silicone grease, it is safe to use and is under $3 bucks for a lifetime supply. It's in the automotive section by the spark plugs. Euro-reef used to give out single use tubes of this with all their skimmers.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> guessing this stuff won't do....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine the spray would be just fine too.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Thanks the help! I've had eheims for years now but never lubed.. Heard it was better if you do... Im going to look into the dielectric lube at CT once they open. So since euro reef uses it.. It should have any safety precautions then I hope.. Lol and I got some wp40.. I wonder if that works hehe.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't use wd 40 it is petrolium based, and I would avoid any aeresol spray as it contains propane. The propane is the propellant.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Don't use wd 40 it is petrolium based, and I would avoid any aeresol spray as it contains propane. The propane is the propellant.


Yeah, WD-40 is full of crap, don't use it. Silicone lube FTW.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bob123 said:


> Don't use wd 40 it is petrolium based, and I would avoid any aeresol spray as it contains propane. The propane is the propellant.


I have never heard of propane being used as a propellant in spray cans.

However, other potentialyl harmful chemicals *may* be used in spray can lubricants, so if you do not know what the propellant is, then it is better to avoid them altogether.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

You can buy a 6g container of silicone lubricant at any Home Depot in the plumbing department for $6.95. It's in a blue and white package by Moen.


----------

